# Destroyer Lord sketch in standard #2 pencil



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone. I got bored in school and started doodling, then started looking at warhammer models, got inspiration and drew a destroyer lord. Here it is: 










I'm a tad unhappy with the way the face turned out (i can never do faces) and the angularity of the torso. Tell me what you think!

-Arcticor


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

The hands and arms look a bit stubby compared to the rest of the body. Some more detail/heavier lines could be used in the leg/tank fixture. To me the torso looks good, lots of detail. I think my favorite part of this is the staff, very well drawn.

Just trying to offer some constructive criticism. Look forward to more of your art!


----------

